# Cost of 1 Austrolorp roosters in other countries?



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

*Cost of Austrolorp roosters in other countries?*

One 1 Austrolorp rooster can cost $100 USD, here in Cambodia. This is for a full grown bird.

Can anyone tell me what they currently cost in other countries, please?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For a show bird, any breed rooster here can easily cost 100. It goes down from there. It all depends on the market, how well the bird meets the standard of perfection and its breeder.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow. Okay. I am under the impression these are sold solely for reproducing. No show birds in Cambodia, as far as I know?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't ask me, I don't live there. 

There must be a reason they appear to be that expensive there. Where did your info come from? Are they playing you because you're not native born? 

Now you've got me curious.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

They were originally imported here by an Australian who lives in country. Apparently, he is the only one who has them - roosters and hens. He will ONLY sell the roosters, though, and sells them for $100 each. I guess that is the way to have complete control over the genetics? 

I guess I need to sort out how to get a few Austrolorp hens and roosters here!

I recently began buying Silkies. I get full grown birds for $6.50 to $7.00 USD per bird.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I bought my black australorp from southern states which is a farm and feed store for $2.49 USD. She probably is not up to show standards but she lays an egg almost every day , she is friendly and I incubated and now have a few of her mixed breed babies. She is best in show in my coop !


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like I need to import some chickens!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Look to see what it would take to get hatching eggs sent in. 

If he's had those birds for long that means his genetics are pretty tightly related, might not be where you want to go. I would track him down and ask if that's true. It kind of smells. Who wants to pay a 100 bucks for a rooster that is in essence useless? Do you know anyone that would pay that much for a rooster for their stew pot?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You never know, look at what those black chooks go for at Greenfire. I doubt their genetic diversity is any broader than my thumbnail yet they ask what, 5k a pair? It's supply and demand. The cost associated with importing and the rarity of the birds reflects in the asking price. Doesn't mean they're good birds, but if diamonds were gravel rings wouldn't be costly either.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Fiere said:


> You never know, look at what those black chooks go for at Greenfire. I doubt their genetic diversity is any broader than my thumbnail yet they ask what, 5k a pair? It's supply and demand. The cost associated with importing and the rarity of the birds reflects in the asking price. Doesn't mean they're good birds, but if diamonds were gravel rings wouldn't be costly either.


Nicely said, makes a lot of sense to me

Matt
partridge rock bantam breeder
Www.poultryrocks.com


----------

